# New 457 laws approved in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

New laws to strengthen the 457 temporary visa system in Australia will ensure employers only use the scheme to fill genuine skill shortages, and look local first before hiring workers from overseas, it is claimed. Australia's Minister for Immigration and Citizenship Brendan O'Connor said legislation that has passed through Parliament would protect local workers and [...]

Click to read the full news article: New 457 laws approved in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

